# Browser In Cm7 That Allows Backgrounding? Tried Dolphin Hd (Grooveshark, Youtube)



## mranthonywong (Sep 2, 2011)

So far so good with CM7, but I wanted to go to Grooveshark.com today, no tunes on my Touchpad yet. Played some music and hit the home button to check out some other stuff, but no go, the music stopped. I then downloaded Dolphin HD browser, and I guess, unless you go to Menu->Exit, it's supposed to minimize. (I read other places when you hit the home button it asks you to exit/minimize, etc., but this isn't the case for me, nor is there an option in Dolphin Settings->Exit Settings. My tabs stay open when I reopen Dolphin HD unless I used Menu->Exit). So Dolphin HD does not seem to keep running in the background, but just keeps your tabs open unless you properly exit.

Am I perhaps missing something, or is this possible at all? Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## mranthonywong (Sep 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

I would like to know this as well

It works pretty well on webos, though the browser chugs and then crashes after too man windows









but at least REAL multitasking works


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Tabs do load in the background, unlike webOS, but Flash on Android does not run in the background. =(


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Dal, do you know if this changes in ICS? Or still the same? There used to be a patch for webOS that would let you play videos and music while an app is minimized, but it doesnt seem to work anymore, it hasnt been updated that I can find.


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

Just found a solution for grooveshark : use dood's music streamer. Its awesome!

It says not compatible in the market but there's a linkt o his site where you can get the apk

Sent from my HP Touchpad CM7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mranthonywong (Sep 2, 2011)

sweet, thanks!


----------



## Macmee (Oct 13, 2011)

why not use the grooveshark app?


----------



## mranthonywong (Sep 2, 2011)

you have to pay for a monthly service :/


----------

